# Porn key logging and VAR



## Bianca Stella (Sep 26, 2017)

Hi all! I was wondering if someone could recommend a key logging free to download software, and the best VAR out there that's not going to break the bank. Thanks! My husband is up to no good. I feel it in my gut,


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

What is your goal? Do you want evidence for a divorce? If so, be careful finding out what is legal in your jurisdiction.


----------



## Bianca Stella (Sep 26, 2017)

uhtred said:


> What is your goal? Do you want evidence for a divorce? If so, be careful finding out what is legal in your jurisdiction.


 I couldn't care less about illegal or legal in my jurisdiction. I am so curious, I can't sleep, barely eat. Just want to know things, regardless of jurisdiction. Thanks.


----------



## TaDor (Dec 20, 2015)

Sony PC470 - $60~80. Can record for about 24 hours. 
- Turn OFF BEEP (when pressing buttons)
- Turn OFF Record light
- Turn ON VOR/ VAR mode (ie: It only records when people are talking or noises) - so you only have to scan through 30min of talking vs 8 hours of silence.
- Locate the Evidence gathering post here. 

Sony website info: https://www.sony.com/electronics/voice-recorders/icd-px470

Bestbuy: https://www.bestbuy.com/site/sony-digital-voice-recorder/5774901.p?skuId=5774901
PX370 is $50~60. Its not stereo and doesn't have some of the noice canceling features: https://www.bestbuy.com/site/sony-d...MIucDE4ePS1gIVk4RpCh3zDQmLEAYYASABEgI4fPD_BwE

Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/Sony-ICD-PX470-Stereo-Digital-Recorder/dp/B06XTX2S2N

Some other brand VARs have backlight (uh NO!) and other features you won't need. The SONY is the least likely to mess up. It does what you need and does it easily.


----------



## Bianca Stella (Sep 26, 2017)

TaDor said:


> Sony PC470 - $60~80. Can record for about 24 hours.
> - Turn OFF BEEP (when pressing buttons)
> - Turn OFF Record light
> - Turn ON VOR/ VAR mode (ie: It only records when people are talking or noises) - so you only have to scan through 30min of talking vs 8 hours of silence.
> ...


 wow, thank you! I really appreciate it. What about the software to install on the PC? You're the bomb.


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

Bianca Stella said:


> wow, thank you! I really appreciate it. What about the software to install on the PC? You're the bomb.


You can try one of these, but I have had no experience with them. The one I used to recommend sold out to a larger employee tracking company.

https://www.topattack.com/list/keyloggers-and-monitoring-software-review/69

ETA- You really don't want to use one of the free versions out there. They have a tendency to bog down a PC's speed tremendously.


----------



## ricky15100 (Oct 23, 2013)

Bit extreme if its just because he's watching porn

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

agreed. Also some people, including me, will react very badly to be spied on. 

If there is reason to think more is going on, I understand the desire. Just be aware that some people would divorce over being secretly recorded. 




ricky15100 said:


> Bit extreme if its just because he's watching porn
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

Have you dry just check in the history on his browser. Or just do a Google search for waffle makers and if a bunch of porn ads pop up in the free space then you know he's watching porn.


----------



## MrNightly (Feb 6, 2017)

Ok, question. How do you set up these VARs?

I got two (only ones BB had)

ICD-PX370

ICD-PX470

They both have VOR options, but I can't get them to record with talking while testing. What am I doing wrong here?


----------



## TaDor (Dec 20, 2015)

Bianca Stella said:


> wow, thank you! I really appreciate it. What about the software to install on the PC? You're the bomb.


For WindowsPC use a program like Audacity to load and listen to the recording. It gives you a visual graph of the recording. Easier to spot speech and jump around. It's a free program.
Audacity - Free download and software reviews - CNET Download.com


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Between this and another thread, you seem very suspicious of your husband. Has he given you reason for this level of suspicion? If not, you are risking driving him away forever. 

I'm innocent of any wrongdoing of this sort, but if my wife started spying on me, I would divorce - no second chances.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

uhtred said:


> Between this and another thread, you seem very suspicious of your husband. Has he given you reason for this level of suspicion? If not, you are risking driving him away forever.
> 
> I'm innocent of any wrongdoing of this sort, but if my wife started spying on me, I would divorce - no second chances.


This is one of those issues that really irks me. The way I see it, if it gets to the point of needing VAR I think the horse has already been let out of the barn or you are in the process of letting the horse out of the barn with paranoia. No fault divorce laws - if you think your SO is cheating, divorce them or break up and move on, there is already a lack of trust.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Ynot said:


> This is *one of those issues that really irks me.* The way I see it, if it gets to the point of needing VAR I think the horse has already been let out of the barn or you are in the process of letting the horse out of the barn with paranoia. No fault divorce laws - if you think your SO is cheating, divorce them or break up and move on, there is already a lack of trust.


You need to stay irked.

If you do not have a smoking gun, you have no legs.
Legs to run from a marriage.

Besides, we all know some people, though paranoid, may be lovable in most other ways.

People protect their own. It is a mean world out there. If you 'only' can trust your loved ones [by verification], sobeit.

Paranoid-ism shows concern, love and yes, codependency.

That said, there is a limit on how much abuse this may engender.

Sheeeetski. Why did I write this? Not a cause to lay my signature to, too.


----------



## notmyrealname4 (Apr 9, 2014)

Bianca Stella said:


> My husband is up to no good. I feel it in my gut,



If you know he's watched porn in the past, then just accept that he is doing it now.

Don't make him the center of your life. I know that's not what we're raised to believe in; but it's the truth.

When you have sex with him; don't do any of the porny stuff that he likely demands if he watches a lot of the stuff. Only do in bed what you really want to do. Then, since he watches porn, he'll skulk off to masturbate to what really excites him later. Just use him as a human dildo to scratch your own itch.

Exception: he's using really nasty filty ****, like children, animals or rape. I'd include anal too, especially the popular violent anal. I think it's called "painal" But it's up to you what your limits are.


----------



## Bianca Stella (Sep 26, 2017)

uhtred said:


> Between this and another thread, you seem very suspicious of your husband. Has he given you reason for this level of suspicion? If not, you are risking driving him away forever.
> 
> I'm innocent of any wrongdoing of this sort, but if my wife started spying on me, I would divorce - no second chances.


 Not really but I suffer from paranoia (self diagnosed) nothing medical, lol... And find it incredibly difficult to trust people. I have been right so many times about that gut feeling... so, he had a porn problem that supposedly subsided due to work schedule, so I look at his underwear and see that he still does it either in the car or at work, now here?s my question... is he chatting, fb or FaceTime to do this? He already confessed to being attracted and fantasizing with his coworkers. What am I to do? Drown my intense gut feeling and need to know and live happily ever after? Or grab the bull by the horns and spy one day and get it out of my system? I?m still young and the idea of a wasted life with a liar really IRKS me. So... there, judge me all you want, I love this site and I?ll take the good and the bad, it all has a purpose.


----------



## Bianca Stella (Sep 26, 2017)

notmyrealname4 said:


> Bianca Stella said:
> 
> 
> > My husband is up to no good. I feel it in my gut,
> ...


 you are right! But... there ARE feelings involved, I truly love him even though I mistrust him. I don?t care so much abt him viewing porn, I care if he is chatting with people and sending pix or vids of his you know what... I am extremely sexual right now and we have a lot of fun, I just can?t stop investigating, it?s affecting me in every way, work, kids, gym. I am looking at our phn records everyday and so far this month he made 3 blocked calls and in total they lasted 8 minutes. 

I liked what you said but... feelings! Kids! Marriage! I just cannot shut it off and act like I dont care. Are you a man or a woman? I am curious to know. Thanks!


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

What to do or not do in bed is a tricky question. There is always a tradeoff between being too selfish and only doing what you personally enjoy and becoming just a sex toy for the other person. 

There is no clear dividing line between being purdish and sexually limited, and engaging in "unreasonable" activities. 

Most porn shows activities that *some* people enjoy, but in some case they are activities that only a tiny minority of people enjoy doing


Most people don't enjoy pain, but there are some masochists who do, and a large number of people who enjoy "pretend pain" - those who like soft whips etc, that cause only very mild pain, but allow one to pretend it is much more. 








notmyrealname4 said:


> If you know he's watched porn in the past, then just accept that he is doing it now.
> 
> Don't make him the center of your life. I know that's not what we're raised to believe in; but it's the truth.
> 
> ...


----------



## notmyrealname4 (Apr 9, 2014)

Bianca Stella said:


> you are right! But... there ARE feelings involved, I truly love him even though I mistrust him. I don?t care so much abt him viewing porn, I care if he is chatting with people and sending pix or vids of his you know what... I am extremely sexual right now and we have a lot of fun, I just can?t stop investigating, it?s affecting me in every way, work, kids, gym. I am looking at our phn records everyday and so far this month he made 3 blocked calls and in total they lasted 8 minutes.
> 
> I liked what you said but... feelings! Kids! Marriage! I just cannot shut it off and act like I dont care. Are you a man or a woman? I am curious to know. Thanks!




I am a woman. And I wish somebody had told me at 19 or 20 what I told you now.

If porn doesn't bother you then you're much better off than I was. But chatting, sending **** pics etc. is taking it to the next level. Yes, I think you need to know that. There might be other sites that could tell you how to install the snoopware.

But if he's blocking calls, then doesn't that tell you what you need to know?

You could install a VAR. That would record his voice only. You'd place it in a room where he'd make a lot of calls or his car. There is a link on how to install one somewhere on the site.

I get that you are young and horny. That's why I said to just use him as a human dildo. If you can't trust him, then you won't be able to connect with him emotionally during sex. So, it has to be more physical than anything else. Sure it sucks; but there's a price to be paid when someone betrays another.

Are you sure he's not physically cheating too? If he chats and interacts with these women; there really isn't a way to know if he's cheating on you in the flesh.


----------



## notmyrealname4 (Apr 9, 2014)

uhtred said:


> What to do or not do in bed is a tricky question. There is always a tradeoff between being too selfish and only doing what you personally enjoy and becoming just a sex toy for the other person.
> 
> There is no clear dividing line between being purdish and sexually limited, and engaging in "unreasonable" activities.
> 
> ...




I said she shouldn't do in bed what she doesn't want to do. As in, it doesn't turn her on.

Especially if it's something of a more repulsive nature he got from porn. Think ATM or painal.

But it seems like porn is not the issue. Chatting and him sending pics seems to be the real problem.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

SunCMars said:


> You need to stay irked.
> 
> If you do not have a smoking gun, you have no legs.
> Legs to run from a marriage.
> ...


You don't need a smoking gun. That is why it is called no fault divorce.
And if you have these suspicions - there are far larger issues to worry about. Either the SO is a douche bag and you shouldn't be married to them or you are paranoid and you shouldn't be married in the first place. Love and marriage are based on trust. If the trust is gone what else is left?


----------



## Bianca Stella (Sep 26, 2017)

Ynot said:


> SunCMars said:
> 
> 
> > You need to stay irked.
> ...


 More than being cheated on, I hate that he thinks I dont know something is up. Something is up and I cannot put my finger on it. Trust is beautiful, but very difficult to achieve entirely during a marriage that feels stagnant at times. The joke, the mockery behind my back... I cannot take it. Love this site so much! Im going to get fired though! Back to work.


----------

